# ATP New York



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

anyone goin?

nice line up. well i think so.

*FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 19TH - DON'T LOOK BACK
THURSTON MOORE PERFORMING PSYCHIC HEARTS »
TORTOISE PERFORMING MILLIONS NOW LIVING WILL NEVER DIE »
MEAT PUPPETS PERFORMING MEAT PUPPETS II »
BUILT TO SPILL PERFORMING PERFECT FROM NOW ON »
BARDO POND PERFORMING LAPSED »
PATTON OSWALT »
EUGENE MIRMAN »
MARIA BAMFORD »
JOE DEROSA »

SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 20TH - CHOSEN BY ATP
FUCK BUTTONS »
LOW »
GROWING »
EDAN WITH GUEST DAGHA »
SHELLAC »
THEE SILVER MOUNT ZION ORCHESTRA »
THE DRONES »
POLVO »
WOODEN SHJIPS »
HARMONIA »
OM »
AUTOLUX »
APSE »
ALEXANDER TUCKER »
LES SAVY FAV »
LIGHTNING BOLT »

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 21ST - CHOSEN BY MY BLOODY VALENTINE
MY BLOODY VALENTINE
DINOSAUR JR. »
LILYS »
YO LA TENGO »
MERCURY REV »
MOGWAI »
LE VOLUME COURBE »
BOB MOULD »
SPECTRUM »
GEMMA HAYES »
THE WOUNDED KNEES »
BRIAN JONESTOWN MASSACRE »
ROBIN GUTHRIE »
EPMD »
....AND YOU WILL KNOW US BY THE TRAIL OF DEAD »*

anybody?


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

it's at kutshers!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like more than enough there that'd keep me happy. 

EPMD look a little bit lonely on that bill though...


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

D said:


> it's at kutshers!



I know. 


I *SO* love low, fuck buttons, shellac, bob mould etc though.


----------



## Knut (Aug 26, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Looks like more than enough there that'd keep me happy.
> 
> EPMD look a little bit lonely on that bill though...



its a mighty fine line-up aint it...


and they do look lonely now that you mention it.


----------



## D (Aug 26, 2008)

Knut said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> I *SO* love low, fuck buttons, shellac, bob mould etc though.



but will they serve borscht and latkes?

if not, I wouldn't be caught dead there...

etcetc

anyway, I'm doing a century ride on the 20th

but have fun!

Yo La Tengo -


----------



## Knut (Aug 28, 2008)

D said:


> but will they serve borscht and latkes?
> 
> if not, I wouldn't be caught dead there...
> 
> ...



hehe...it is a weird place for it.

will do @ have fun.


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 28, 2008)

go Bob!


----------



## Knut (Aug 28, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> go Bob!



I knows. 

 He's magnificent.


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

Knut said:


> I knows.
> 
> He's magnificent.


----------



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^ 

we were talking a few minutes ago about this...its on my birthday, ididnt even realise til him pointed it out...now i REALLY cant wait


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

Have fun. 

/jealous mode


----------



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> Have fun.
> 
> /jealous mode



we will 

i'll take pics for you...

actually...i can make you even more jealous...but i wont


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

Knut said:


> we will
> 
> i'll take pics for you...
> 
> actually...i can make you even more jealous...but i wont



Pics 

More jealous? 

TELL ME NOW I DEMAND TO KNOW OR I'LL PISS MY PANTS AND SCREAM UNTIL I'M SICK....ER....SICKER THAN I AM, ALREADY


----------



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> Pics
> 
> More jealous?
> 
> TELL ME NOW I DEMAND TO KNOW OR I'LL PISS MY PANTS AND SCREAM UNTIL I'M SICK....ER....SICKER THAN I AM, ALREADY



yeah i'll take pics so you can see 

ok, im gonna PM it to you though, dont get mad at me


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

Knut said:


> yeah i'll take pics so you can see
> 
> ok, im gonna PM it to you though, dont get mad at me



You're Bob's long lost Martian school pal, dropping by to borrow some sugar?


----------



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> You're Bob's long lost Martian school pal, dropping by to borrow some sugar?



nah...nothing like that 


i told you in a PM.


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

I am going for a walk in traffic.

*commits the deadly sin of ENVY*


----------



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> I am going for a walk in traffic.
> 
> *commits the deadly sin of ENVY*






dont do that...we need you!


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

The lights were on red...


----------



## Knut (Aug 29, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> The lights were on red...





have a lie down


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 29, 2008)

*lies in road*



*snores in road*


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Man, that's one hell of line up. 
And it looks like I maybe in NYC one bastard week later


----------



## Knut (Aug 31, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Man, that's one hell of line up.
> And it looks like I maybe in NYC one bastard week later



bummer. 

the anticipation is building.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 18, 2008)

one more sleep (ish)


----------



## Maggot (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope you have a great time MA!


----------

